# Ends April 23: Strezov's Easter Special: Taiko Freebie + Up To 30% Off/// ONLY THREE DAYS LEFT



## StrezovSampling (Apr 12, 2017)

Happy Easter Everyone!

This year's Easter is a special one for us, since we decided to not only give you a *little gift*, but also offer up to 30% off some of our most beloved products, including for the *first time* the mighty *Thunder X3M* and critically acclaimed *Wotan Male Choir*.

Our Easter Special Sale ends April 23.

And since it's Easter how about some delicate and soft Rachmaninow featuring Wotan?



Enjoy the holidays!

Team Strezov


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 12, 2017)

I get an error when I try to get the Taiko!

-DJ


----------



## hawpri (Apr 12, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> I get an error when I try to get the Taiko!
> 
> -DJ


Same here, but they just mentioned on Facebook that they'd have it "fixed asap."


----------



## markleake (Apr 12, 2017)

Still not fixed.... I get an error also.


----------



## desert (Apr 12, 2017)

Daniel James said:


> I get an error when I try to get the Taiko!
> 
> -DJ


yep same


----------



## Strezov (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey everyone --- just letting you know we're still waiting for our webmaster to open business (8AM here in Bulgaria). It's funny because yesterday we tested the files back and forth, script, patches, did videos and - just as I was opening a bottle of wine, thinking "Hey, the holidays started!" - the world had to remind me that's not the exact case.  Thank you guys for your patience - I know firsthand what it is to wait for some taiko slams!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 12, 2017)

... and it's now fixed!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 12, 2017)

Still getting an error, I'm trying on my iPhone.


----------



## R.Cato (Apr 12, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Still getting an error, I'm trying on my iPhone.



Works fine now on my PC


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm also getting and error.


----------



## C-Wave (Apr 13, 2017)

George, is Wotan at 30% too?


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 13, 2017)

Error here in Chrome too (Thanks though in advance)


----------



## Quasar (Apr 13, 2017)

Downloading now. Thank you!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 13, 2017)

If you have errors by any chance, could you please press CTRL+F5/COMMAND+F5 to completely refresh the page? I've also tried it on my computer here and it works.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 13, 2017)

Strezov said:


> If you have errors by any chance, could you please press CTRL+F5/COMMAND+F5 to completely refresh the page? I've also tried it on my computer here and it works.


Does not help. Gives a screen that says:

"There are no products in your shopping cart or you have selected an order that has already been paid!"


----------



## Katzenjammer (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you! Works fine here, in both Safari & Chrome on Mac. Just tested.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 13, 2017)

Still no workie here (W10 Explorer)


----------



## markleake (Apr 13, 2017)

Doesn't work for me either still... I was getting the "Error" message, then after I pressed Ctrl-F5, I get:

There are no products in your shopping cart or you have selected an order that has already been paid!

Edit: Tried again and now it worked. Yay!


----------



## Paul Owen (Apr 13, 2017)

Worked fine for me using Android Chrome.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 13, 2017)

Just tried again, worked this time!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Apr 13, 2017)

Worked this time!


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 13, 2017)

StrezovSampling said:


> Happy Easter Everyone!
> 
> This year's Easter is a special one for us, since we decided to not only give you a *little gift*, but also offer up to 30% off some of our most beloved products, including for the *first time* the mighty *Thunder X3M* and critically acclaimed *Wotan Male Choir*.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the Taiko library, it sounds great!


----------



## rottoy (Apr 13, 2017)

StrezovSampling said:


> And since it's Easter how about some delicate and soft Rachmaninow featuring Wotan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sound reminds me of those Media Ventures male choir samples way back in the 90s.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the taiko library, it does indeed sound awesome.


----------



## LLGen (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks, George and team!


----------



## Letis (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the generous freebie! Download worked fine now (261 MB, 374 MB unpacked) . 
And the Taikos are sounding great


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 13, 2017)

Many thanks, George. Is Easter still 11 days later in Bulguria?

Cheers

Carlos


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 13, 2017)

This year they actually align, so our Easter is this weekend!


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 13, 2017)

Taikos! These are fantastic George. Thank You :--)


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 13, 2017)

Nice one!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 13, 2017)

Taikos are great Intro to your site and products! Thank-you.

Looking hard a CORNUCOPIA String Ensembles 2 after positive comments from member here.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 13, 2017)

rottoy said:


> The sound reminds me of those Media Ventures male choir samples way back in the 90s.




Good catch. We indeed talked about that specific sound, when we had the idea to do something like moving vowels. With the Morph Mode however you can completely customize the way it morphs (moves) there are tons of possibilities besides just static Ah-Eh-Ih-Oh-Ooh or pre-recorded words.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 14, 2017)

Very generous, great stuff!!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 14, 2017)

Thank you Strezov. Sounds great.


----------



## MillsMixx (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow I had no idea how good Thunder X3M was. Though it was just another epic drum set but after seeing a few you-tube walkthroughs I'm totally impressed. The interface options are so flexible and the sound...well. :--)


----------



## rottoy (Apr 15, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Looking hard a CORNUCOPIA String Ensembles 2 after positive comments from member here.


A strong endorsement from me as well. Contains some of my all time favourite string samples.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 15, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Wow I had no idea how good Thunder X3M was. Though it was just another epic drum set but after seeing a few you-tube walkthroughs I'm totally impressed. The interface options are so flexible and the sound...well. :--)


Yes, I did have the same experience when I used it the first time. Thunder X3M is a large library of different drums sounding great.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you for the Taikos. Will there be a percussion bundle soon?

Surprising that although I own several products, I still have to fill out all my info, even for a freebie. Is it possible to start accounts there? If only to make purchasing easier. Thanks again.


----------



## GULL (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you for Taikos.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 17, 2017)

Both Wotan and Macabre Strings have been interesting me. I might have to just break and grab one.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Both Wotan and Macabre Strings have been interesting me. I might have to just break and grab one.


*whispers* Freyja...get...Freyja.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 18, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Thank you for the Taikos. Will there be a percussion bundle soon?
> 
> Surprising that although I own several products, I still have to fill out all my info, even for a freebie. Is it possible to start accounts there? If only to make purchasing easier. Thanks again.



Yes, there will be a percussion bundle soon. We are also close to release a downloader combined with an account system, which simplifies the whole purchasing process as well as keeping the libraries up to date, since we have released lots of updates for our products in the past and also plan to keep on doing that in the future.

Just in case some of your haven't seen it already: We have uploaded a little video walkthrough of the Taiko Freebie. Enjoy!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 21, 2017)

Only three days to go. We won't have another sale like that for quite some time, so don't miss it.


----------

